# Punching bait caster



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

tincanary said:


> Sounds like the reel for the job is a Tatula SV TW 103, 6.7oz, 7.1:1 gears, and a nice and compact frame that's very easy to palm. The SV spool Daiwa's are a dream to cast and with the air brake make it very easy to accurately flip and pitch without backlashing. Many use them for dock skipping. They aren't very good for distance, but you're not shooting for the moon in this scenario anyway. Due to the way the spool is designed, it won't hold but 90yd of 65lb braid. You can find them for $180 or less if you look around brand new and around $120 to $150 used.
> 
> https://www.daiwa.com/us/contents/reels/tatulasv/index.html


Depends on the style of fishing. I rend to use alot higher gear ratios for punching. When there is no bite in a spot I punch i want to get the bait in quickly to try the next spot. No need for wasted time cranking the handle. It would be different if I was in texas with possibility of an 8-10lber where i need to really wrench in a giant in the weeds. Michigan largemouth are small compared to most states. I use something around 8.5 to 1 ratio for punching slop.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

DirtySteve said:


> Depends on the style of fishing. I rend to use alot higher gear ratios for punching. When there is no bite in a spot I punch i want to get the bait in quickly to try the next spot. No need for wasted time cranking the handle. It would be different if I was in texas with possibility of an 8-10lber where i need to really wrench in a giant in the weeds. Michigan largemouth are small compared to most states. I use something around 8.5 to 1 ratio for punching slop.


There really isn't that much difference in line pickup between a 7:1 and 8:1 reel. Depending on model and spool depth, it will be anywhere from 2" to 4" per turn. On a short 10 yard cast, you'll turn the handle a couple more times on the 7:1 than you would the 8:1. Not enough to make a noticeable difference unless you're counting how many times you're turning the handle.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

tincanary said:


> There really isn't that much difference in line pickup between a 7:1 and 8:1 reel. Depending on model and spool depth, it will be anywhere from 2" to 4" per turn. On a short 10 yard cast, you'll turn the handle a couple more times on the 7:1 than you would the 8:1. Not enough to make a noticeable difference unless you're counting how many times you're turning the handle.


My curado DC 6.2:1 ratio vs my 8.5:1 is 10" per turn difference. If you compare it to the 7.4:1 it is 5" per turn. If you are fishing 10 yd casts in 8 foot of water that is 4 less revolutions per cast. Maybe that doesnt sound like much to you but it does to me. 

Punching is drop it on their head and get a reaction strike deal. When you dont get bit you constantly reel right up and drop it over 5-10' to cover an area. Do this over and over for 8-9 hrs it makes a huge difference. Punching is a feast or famine type of fishing. When you find that spot with hard bottom under a matte of weeds you might catch 10 fish. It could be an hour of nothing until you find it. The key to catching fish is to keep moving. It is one of the few reasons I own a 8.5:1 ratio reel.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

DirtySteve said:


> My curado DC 6.2:1 ratio vs my 8.5:1 is 10" per turn difference. If you compare it to the 7.4:1 it is 5" per turn. If you are fishing 10 yd casts in 8 foot of water that is 4 less revolutions per cast. Maybe that doesnt sound like much to you but it does to me.
> 
> Punching is drop it on their head and get a reaction strike deal. When you dont get bit you constantly reel right up and drop it over 5-10' to cover an area. Do this over and over for 8-9 hrs it makes a huge difference. Punching is a feast or famine type of fishing. When you find that spot with hard bottom under a matte of weeds you might catch 10 fish. It could be an hour of nothing until you find it. The key to catching fish is to keep moving. It is one of the few reasons I own a 8.5:1 ratio reel.


You're comparing a 6.2 vs an 8.5 right off the bat. That's not a valid comparison because of the huge difference in retrieve rate. Of course there will be a big difference between those two ratios, no question. We were talking about the 7.1:1 vs the 8.1:1 Tatula SV, which have a 4" difference in retrieve rate. You turn the handle a few more times when punching, no big deal. Chances are you won't even notice. Additionally, the 7.1:1 is a far more versatile ratio, it will fulfill many more roles and OP will get a lot more use out of it in the long term.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

tincanary said:


> You're comparing a 6.2 vs an 8.5 right off the bat. That's not a valid comparison because of the huge difference in retrieve rate. Of course there will be a big difference between those two ratios, no question. We were talking about the 7.1:1 vs the 8.1:1 Tatula SV, which have a 4" difference in retrieve rate. You turn the handle a few more times when punching, no big deal. Chances are you won't even notice. Additionally, the 7.1:1 is a far more versatile ratio, it will fulfill many more roles and OP will get a lot more use out of it in the long term.


No I gave both comparisons and my calculations are based on 7.4:1 curado vs 8.5:1 and It is 5" difference. 

The OP wasnt asking for versatility he was asking for specifically a punching set up on a rod only used specifically for punching. If we were talking about versitility I would agree with you 100% that something in the 7:1 range would be right.

When you are punching your entire day is spent reeling in line. The 4 or 5" per turn makes a ton of difference. You can get alot more casts in with the same effort. On top of the drop it in reel it up action think about all the times per day you might strip line off for a backlashed reel or a missed cast you absolutely dont want to fish where you drop it and you have to quickly reel uo and cast over again. All that speed adds up. 

Guys like KVD and Rick Clun will tell you they made their living keeping a line in the water more than anyone else on a given day back before electronics changed the game. Punching is one of the techniques where their winning style of fishing pays off and electronics arent as useful. The logic carries over to a recreational fisherman as well not just tournament fishing.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

DirtySteve said:


> No I gave both comparisons and my calculations are based on 7.4:1 curado vs 8.5:1 and It is 5" difference.
> 
> The OP wasnt asking for versatility he was asking for specifically a punching set up on a rod only used specifically for punching. If we were talking about versitility I would agree with you 100% that something in the 7:1 range would be right.
> 
> ...


We will just have to agree to disagree. I've punched with everything from a 4.7:1 Abu 5000D years back to my 8.1:1 Fuego CT. I never once thought "I wish this thing was just a little faster" or got worn out from the technique. My mind isn't so much focused on what the reel is doing as it is what myself and the fish are doing. I never even notice it.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Well this seller only had a couple 7:3:1 reels and no higher gear ratios. My carbon light is is 8:2:1 and I like it a lot. We’re in the midst of punching season and I’m in agreement with Tin canary that while 8:2;1 is a little faster 7:3:1 is not a deal breaker. Have to get the deal while you can. I usually use my carbon light for light t-rigging and up to 3/4 oz so far and it has done an amazing job doing that role. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

mbirdsley said:


> Well this seller only had a couple 7:3:1 reels and no higher gear ratios. My carbon light is is 8:2:1 and I like it a lot. We’re in the midst of punching season and I’m in agreement with Tin canary that while 8:2;1 is a little faster 7:3:1 is not a deal breaker. Have to get the deal while you can. I usually use my carbon light for light t-rigging and up to 3/4 oz so far and it has done an amazing job doing that role.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you're pretty well set. How long is that Carbon Light? I like a 7' to 7'6" for punching.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

tincanary said:


> Sounds like you're pretty well set. How long is that Carbon Light? I like a 7' to 7'6" for punching.


It’s a 7ft mh. I bought the combo on sale for $174 right after Christmas from cabelas. They go on sale a lot. I almost bought either the 7’8 or 8 foot H last year when I was looking for a heavy punching rod, it came in 2nd place. They are fast action but, have a softer tip. Right now I have 30 lbs pp on it with 20 lbs leader I use it mainly for t-rigging and flipping/pitching in light cover. I like it a lot. 

When I bought the bassx last year for punching I was dead set on a fast action tip. I wanted a bass mojo but, they had zero at bps. I’ve only used the bassx once or twice so far and the jury is still out. I may end up getting rid of it this winter. It just feels like a log in your hand. Actually the bass mojo’s in that size are a honkin rod too. Those carbon lights do feel so good. Maybe I’ll look at those again or somthing else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I've never used a Carbon Light but I've heard they're really good. I have a lot of the older Cabela's Tourney Trail rods they were selling some years back. They're a little hefty, but for what they cost and for how they perform, I can look past that.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

tincanary said:


> I've never used a Carbon Light but I've heard they're really good. I have a lot of the older Cabela's Tourney Trail rods they were selling some years back. They're a little hefty, but for what they cost and for how they perform, I can look past that.


Cabelas and bps seem like they have good branded stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

mbirdsley said:


> Cabelas seems like they have good branded stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They did, but I've heard their Tourney Trail rods and other Cabela's branded gear went way downhill after Bass Pro took them over.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

tincanary said:


> I've never used a Carbon Light but I've heard they're really good. I have a lot of the older Cabela's Tourney Trail rods they were selling some years back. They're a little hefty, but for what they cost and for how they perform, I can look past that.


Do you have a Tourney Trail SE 7’ Heavy by chance?


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

piketroller said:


> Do you have a Tourney Trail SE 7’ Heavy by chance?


1/2 to 2 1/4?


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

tincanary said:


> 1/2 to 2 1/4?


Yup


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

It’s here!!! I t was waiting for me when I got home. Definitely the best reel i have handled thus far in my bass career. Can’t wait to use it on the water








far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

mbirdsley said:


> It’s here!!! I t was waiting for me when I got home. Definitely the best reel i have handled thus far in my bass career. Can’t wait to use it on the water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're going to love how it fishes. I got my first low profile Daiwa in January and my 4th in May lol.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

tincanary said:


> You're going to love how it fishes. I got my first low profile Daiwa in January and my 4th in May lol.


That’s going all in real quick haha. I usually use cheap mono for backing. Is there even room on the spool for backing ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

mbirdsley said:


> That’s going all in real quick haha. I usually use cheap mono for backing. Is there even room on the spool for backing ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah you'll still want some backing. If you're running 65lb braid, use some 15lb big game. You won't need a lot of backing, maybe 20yd.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

tincanary said:


> Yeah you'll still want some backing. If you're running 65lb braid, use some 15lb big game. You won't need a lot of backing, maybe 20yd.


I have 10 lbs big game or 20 lbs zebco for backing . Usually I use the zebco for baitcasters and a cheap 10 lbs line for spinning reels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I can pitch and flip a mile with that reel. I’m very impressed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

mbirdsley said:


> I can pitch and flip a mile with that reel. I’m very impressed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the Daiwa cult lol


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Here are the first 2 fish to fall to the rig. Both cane on a 1 1/2 oz jig with summer craw trailer. I don’t know the name it’s a creature craw from bps 

















Total improvement punching and flipping into pads. Pads don’t slow the reel down one bit. I actually like that bassx rod now. Total game changer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

